# Found this fish in a shell I bought from the pet store



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea what kind of fish this is? It was hiding in a shell that I purchased from a local pet store. The guy who sold them to me even checked the shells pretty good so he must have been deep inside of one. It was in a Tang tank but doesn't look like anything I've seen before.

Thanks!


He's about 1.5-2" long


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Centromochlus perugia AKA Tatia perugiae. One of the small South American driftwood catfish.

Prefers soft, slightly acidic water so not good to keep in a Tanganyikan tank.
Active at night. Spends the day hiding in caves and crevices which is why it was in the shell. Eats blackworms, bloodworms, flake, and small pellets.

Also yours is a female, you can tell from the anal fin.

Andy


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Andy!


----------

